

Fox News Attacks Chicago Libraries - mikecane
http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/libraries/fox_news_attacks_chicago_libraries__166305.asp

======
julius_geezer
Or better yet, why not just learn everything you know from Fox News?

------
GrandMasterBirt
The truth is that libraries provide a means to rent FREE or almost free books.
Without a requirement to have an ipad or ebook reader, or anything. Don't
close them, in fact open more in poor neighborhoods.

If you want to reduce number of libraries, get iphone/android/ebook
reader/pc/mac/etc apps that work like a regular library would work: The
library has a license to rent out x number of books, you "rent" the book
digitally, use it, "return" it which allows someone else to rent it. Would be
nice if google did that since google already scanned all them books.

